# Debian sur iBook G4



## theverglades (12 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, je me resous enfin à venir vous demander de l'aide car cela fait plusieurs jours que je galère.

J'aimerais installer Debian sur mon iBook G4 dont le superdrive est mort. 
Je dispose aussi d'un iMac intel sous Snow Leopard.
Je pense les relier en Firewire pour utiliser le Lecteur DVD de l'iMac

J'ai téléchargé l'image iso (ppc) depuis le site officiel que je grave ensuite via l'utilitaire de disque de l'iMac intel.

Mon problème est que le dvd final n'est pas bootable.
Alors je ne sais pas si cela vient de ma méthode de gravure, ou du fait qu'un mac intel ne peut pas faire un dvd bootable pour powerPC.

J'aimerais donc avoir votre avis et si possible une solution.

Je vous remercie d'avance, à bientôt!


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2012)

Un lecteur DVD externe. En occasion ça doit pas coûter trop cher ...


----------



## theverglades (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 
J'y ai bien pensé d'investir dans un lecteur externe mais encore faut il réussir à graver une image qui soit bootable par l'iBook à partir de l'iMac.. car mon iBook n'a même plus d'OS installé dessus.

Merci pour ta réponse, je prends note.


----------



## theverglades (10 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde, 
Je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon problème, j'ai réinstallé Tiger sur l'ibook G4, branché mon HD externe Firewire puis j'ai ouvert l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai choisi l'image disque de Debian squeeze comme source et le HD en destination et enfin "restaurer".
Je redémarre en maintenant "alt" enfoncé et j'arrive sur le menu de choix du disque de démarrage, je choisi bien entendu la Debian mais là ça coince impossible d'aller plus loin je reviens sans cesse au menu...

C'est pourtant de cette manière que j'ai pu réinstaller Tiger, je ne comprend pas..
Alors peut être que Debian Squeeze n'est pas compatible avec l'ibook..
Je vais continuer mes recherches, cela commence à me lasser ...

N'hésitez pas à me communiquer vos idées ;-)


----------



## theverglades (10 Janvier 2013)

Bon j'apporte quelques nouvelles en ce qui concerne mon souci, 
il semblerait cela provienne du bootloader, en effet même quand je sélectionne MacOSX dans le menu celui-ci ne se lance pas non plus.. Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir remarqué plus tôt...
Du coup, je suis un peu perdu car la réinstallation de Tiger n'a pas résolu le problème. 
Je vais donc continuer mes recherches, cela semble plus ardu que prévu, mais la persévérance finira par payer!!


----------



## tonrain (24 Janvier 2013)

Lors de ta tentative d'installation par disque dur, as-tu vérifier que le format du disque carte de partition Apple et non GUID ? Les PPC ne peuvent démarrer un disque GUID et les Intels ne peuvent démarrer un disque en format Apple.

Regarde donc dans l'onglet partition de l'utilitaire de disque ou en bas après avoir séléctionné le disque dur. Tu devrais vite le savoir


----------

